

Is PC gaming dying? Or thriving? - edw519
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23800152/

======
angstrom
Depends on your definition of dying. Casual games are filling the void left by
the migration of hardcore games to the console. Albeit a much smaller
percentage of sales casual gamers represent roughly 50-60 million people world
wide and is expected to grow. I expect independent developers to largely focus
on the causal market since the barriers to entry are smaller.

Blizzard can make a game anywhere and so long as they don't compromise their
standards it will be a hit.

